
Idling the car in cold weather is doing more harm than good - zavulon
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-what-idling-your-car-in-the-morning-is-doing-to-your-engine-and-its-not-good-2016-1
======
qFz7r7MK
[http://jalopnik.com/yes-warm-your-damn-car-up-if-its-
cold-16...](http://jalopnik.com/yes-warm-your-damn-car-up-if-its-
cold-1678251730)

